# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Bascule (polikliniek Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Bascule (polikliniek Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC)
Fred. Roeskestraat 71 A
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van De Bascule


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Bascule (polikliniek Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC).*

----------

